# What's the link between Irwin and Record?



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

... So I know Record were a british company making good quality tools at some point in history… but I'm guessing that their lack of website means they have gone to the wall at some point.

But I see their planes, clamps, etc are still being sold but alongside the brandname Irwin.

Can anyone enlighten me as to how they're being manufactured these days??

The reason I ask is I bought a new irwin/record smoother a few months ago and was pleasantly surprised at the quality for the price. Today I picked up a Record jack plane that looks at least 30 years old, and unlike Stanleys, it seems the new Records in the shops are as good quality as they were back made in the day, so I'm curious about the company.

Ben


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

They have the same parent company, Newell Rubbermaid.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe slightly off topic, but Rubbermaid is just not a name I associate with cutting tools for some reason.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Record hand tools, Record Marples chisels, and Record
Power machines were all made to a large extent in
the UK for a long time. Gradually the brand declined
and was acquired by the parent company of Irwin
who decided to rebadge the lines that were still
viable and (presumably) move most hand tool 
production to Asia.

There's a relationship between Record Power and
some more Germanish company (Metabo or
Electa Beckum I think) and it is possible the 
machine part of Record was acquired by another buyer.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Michael, Rubbermaid also owns Lenox…

They actually own a lot of different brand names.


----------



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks a lot, Loren - very informative.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a Record Planes Fan…....I love those tools!
David Lynch Web Site is a great source about Record Tools.
http://www.recordhandplanes.com/history.html


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I just completed a survey on hand tools sponsored by *Newell Rubbermaid *. I think they own or are partners with Newell.


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Francisco, I also love the record planes. I have six different ones and they tune up very nicely. I have found them in great condition for less $$$ than the equivalent Stanley planes. I cannot tell the difference in performance or quality from the Stanley Bailey planes that I have.

Ben, are the new ones still made in England?


----------



## barcaboy (May 23, 2018)

New to this website, but excited to take part. We are opening a new School for fine woodworking here in Seattle, called the Ebanista School. Classes start first week in September, 2018. Please feel free to check out the website, www.ebanistaschool.com
Secondly I want to introduce our students to one of my favorite and most used tools for the last four decades, the compass plane. Mine is a Record brand, and I am very fond of it but I am open to finding sources of other brands. Does anybody out there know where I can find some? Does anybody know if there still a source of new record planes? Love to hear from you. Thanks. Jonathan


----------

